# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Country Maps for my TTRPG Setting

## Jason Stevenson

A while ago I started drawing country maps for a ttrpg I've been working on called Ungodly Possessions. There are a lot more to do and I have at least three that I've started but are unfinished. If I'm remembering right, the images should be listed in the order in which they were made.

Made by drawing out basic sketch with pencil and going over with 0.05, 0.1 and 0.2 and fine liners on sketchbook paper. Many of the names were either from random generators or inspired by real place names and toponyms. Those that weren't, such as the country names, were made up randomly several years ago before I knew anything about toponymy and etymology but I've since retroactively tried to give them in-world linguistic origins.

Nugrarth


Rugrosa


Estony


Brige


Osen Laeyd (this looks the wrong way round for some reason, but when opened is the correct orientation)


Menanoth


Artland

----------


## Simkin

Hi Jason, I like the way u did the towns and city. Good work.

----------


## Adfor

These are all really great, everything is so neat and in its place, yet varied, I dig it!

----------


## wminish

Hey Jason, these are really nice maps. I really like the nice clean lettering and the way the town icons have been integrated into the rest of the map. I also really like the detail of considering the linguistic origins of the placenames, it's seemingly a small detail but can really add the the imersion of a game.

----------


## idahobeef505

WOW I am now a huge fan of yours! I love all the small details you have put in. Even your small cities are different from one another. So many people are lazy when it comes to things like that. I STRONGLY look forward to seeing what you come up with next!

----------


## Arimel

Definitely an impressive thread already! I agree with all the above about the town names and town differences. They are very clean maps yet provide a good bit of detail, which is hard to accomplish. The one possible critique (and this is merely personal preference) would be to add some extra thickness or symbols along the coastline to help differentiate it a bit more, as it at a glance tends to blend in to looking like another river/line. However, this is minor and after a few seconds I fully understood it was a coastline anyways. Really great maps and I will be following the thread!

----------


## Bretton

I find these to be really good. I just like how alive they feel. Good job!

----------

